# Oster A5 Turbo 2-Speed vs Andis 22360 AGC



## usviteacher (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi all, I'm gonna start grooming my spoo. I'm ordering grooming supplies tonight from Amazon.com I've narrowed the clippers down to:

Oster A5 turbo 2 speed clipper 

OR
Andis 22360 AGC clipper?

Please chime in about clippers or recommend another brand/type. I want to stay below $150.00 for clippers.

Also on the purchase list: 

Grooming table with arm, Oster CryogenX blades size, 10, 15, 30 and 7FC OR Andis ultra edge blades (same sizes), cooling spray, oil for clippers, ear powder, shears, forceps (straight and curved)and Wahl stainless steel blade attachments.

Am i missing anything else? I want to begin with decent basics.

added to say i have a copy of Kalstone poodle grooming book. been studying it for awhile.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I used Oster A5's for the first few years of my career, but once I tried Andis I haven't looked back. Andis are lighter and more slender, the clipper housing tends not to get hot as the clipper runs, and they have no motor vents on the sides that blow hot air right onto your hands, all of which were a big problem for me when using the Osters. There are other benefits as far as easy maintenance and accessibility to replaceable parts (like blade drives), as well.

That's my 2¢.


----------



## PhaedraAllen (Feb 22, 2011)

Great list to get you started. Don't forget a hairdryer. A blaster to blast that hair straight for the best scissored finish.

One other thing, I get two blades of some sizes so that you can switch blades when one gets hot. Like I do Jasper's FFT with a 10 blade and it heats up after a bit so for awhile I was stopping and laying the blade on a towel with ice in it. It's much nicer now that I have the second blade, I just change and keep going.

Good luck! Post some pics afterwards and people will give great advice, tips, etc.


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

Def go with the Andis, the Oster is heavy, fat, and very awkward to manuver.

Are you going to trim nails? Nail trimmer and Kwik stop

A grooming loop to put on that grooming arm.

What about scissors, straight and curves. Geib has great "starter" scissors.


----------

